# Chewing



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

My mice have a tendency to chew the plastic in their cages. Any tips on how to stop this. Some wood chews perhaps, although I have used these and my mice don't seem interested too much.


----------



## yorke (Mar 17, 2017)

Maybe add other plastic objects for the purpose to be chewed, or rub food on the wooden objects you want them to chew?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trishland (May 15, 2017)

I think this is a frequent addiction and objects for chewing usually do not help. Buy an indestructible cage (or rather a plastic box) and the problem will be resolved.


----------

